
How I Joined GitLab from Nothing [video] - ekianjo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUVHC4K4I-E
======
ekianjo
Relevant blog post: [https://medium.com/@shinya_55783/how-i-joined-gitlab-and-
wen...](https://medium.com/@shinya_55783/how-i-joined-gitlab-and-went-from-
nothing-to-a-backend-developer-c68777264d64)

